# OT: Karl Malone...and Vanessa Bryant



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

<i>Bryant and Malone's agent, Dwight Manley, confirmed to the Los Angeles Times a story circulating around L.A. that the falling out between the two likely Hall Fame players came after Bryant's wife, Vanessa, said Malone made inappropriate comments to her.

The Times reported Vanessa invited Malone to bring his child to where she was seated during a Los Angeles Lakers game Nov. 23 at Staples Center against the Bucks. Malone, seated courtside and wearing cowboy boots and a hat, obliged.

Malone and Vanessa Bryant hugged, according to Manley. Then Vanessa Bryant asked Malone, "Hey, cowboy, what are you hunting?" Manley said.

"She said it twice," Manley said, "and Karl answered the second time, 'I'm hunting for little Mexican girls.' "

Vanessa Bryant told Kobe after the game last month that Malone had made a pass, the Times reported. She also asked Kaye Malone, Karl Malone's wife, to get her husband away from her.
--
"Karl wants me to give you two messages," Manley told the Times. "He never hit on Vanessa, nor would he. …In fact, when he first heard about [the accusation], he said, 'You have to be kidding me.'

"As for the comments he made to her that offended her personally, he told both her and Kobe that night that he apologized."

The Times reported Manley said despite Malone's apology, "Kobe followed that with a string of threats."</i>

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1944994


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Though I pretty much dislike Kobe Bryant the person and the ball player, I'd have to say when I read that story earlier I felt sorry for him and his wife. These kinds of things should never be put out into the media like this for people like you or me to read. 

Even if I were rolling in dough like the Bryants and Malones, I would still be hurt having these stories put out there.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

OT: Isn't she a beautiful woman?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> OT: Isn't she a beautiful woman?


yes she is.










Oh, and I don't really buy this whole thing anyway. Why would Malone hit on Kobe's wife?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> yes she is.
> ...


It's quite possible Karl was just trying to be witty/crafty/playful and not actually hitting on Vanessa. You're right, it doesn't add up.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> It's quite possible Karl was just trying to be witty/crafty/playful and not actually hitting on Vanessa. You're right, it doesn't add up.


Agreed. I could see Malone attempting any of those three characteristics going horribly awry.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Think the Karl Malone parody on The Man Show and then you start to get the picture.


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

I tend to believe that it did happen for the sole reason that if it were ever revealed not to have happened, Kobe's likelihood of suffering a career-ending injury on the court would increase to 100%.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> yes she is.


She's definitely hot, but I'm pretty sure _those_ are fake, for whatever that's worth.

I love to see my two least favorite players going at it. Hopefully they'll just end up fighting eachother to the death. :angel: 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I can kind of see how Kobe fans get so upset sometimes. No matter what happens with this guy in the media, its lose lose. If he flies off the handle like most guys would because of this, hes over dramatic, a cry baby, and just secretly doesnt want Malone on the team because he would take shots away from Kobe or some garbage like that. But if he didnt do anything, it would be because hes scared of Karl, and people would say Kobes just a little punk.

I still hate Kobe, but I feel your pain Kobe fans.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> I love to see my two least favorite players going at it. Hopefully they'll just end up fighting eachother to the death. :angel:
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Totally agree. My only wish for a feud between my two least favorite NBA players... is that it would escalate beyond measure.

Looks like Malone is going to the Spurs now, according to the latest rumor.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

How would this get to the media unless one of them told the press about it? I don't feel sorry for them. Someone had to leak this story. It's not like Kobe punched Malone or Malone grabbed Vanessa and gave her a bear hug in front of the Staples Center crowd. 

I'm glad to see that Kobe is offended that someone made forward comments to his wife. He'll have a talking to with Karl right after he rawdogs his side girlfriend, Michelle.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> How would this get to the media unless one of them told the press about it? I don't feel sorry for them. Someone had to leak this story.




<I>Bryant said he was uncomfortable discussing the incident and he would have preferred to keep it quiet, but the New York Post reported this week that Malone was seen giving Vanessa a big hug, and then "somehow Malone managed to cross Vanessa" and got on her "frosty side."
---
Bryant said when he did the radio interview with XTRA (690/1150) he never mentioned anything about the simmering feud between the two because he didn't want to take personal shots at Malone.

Manley said Bryant called the Malone home the next day with more threats, and that Malone's wife listened in on a speaker phone.

Bryant said that both he and his wife called the Malones the next day in an attempt to work things out but failed.

The Bryants' second-day phone call and continuing accusations infuriated Malone and that led him to effectively end his relationship with the Lakers. The subsequent radio interview with XTRA allowed the rift between the two to go public without any mention of the soap opera — until now.
</i>

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...1,5068426.column?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ice Nine</b>!
> I tend to believe that it did happen for the sole reason that if it were ever revealed not to have happened, Kobe's likelihood of suffering a career-ending injury on the court would increase to 100%.


I'm confused. What do you mean?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Vanessa is a physically gifted female from a beauty perspective. But she seems to be a real problem. Alot of Kobes problems started after he met her. The seperation from his parents, the alleged rape, the 911 call from his Newport home with rumors of her going nutty, the 4 million dollar ruby ring now to this. She has been at the heart of all of his problems. Its time Kobe shows her the door. She could have all the beauty in the world, but she isnt worth it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Vanessa is a physically gifted female from a beauty perspective. But she seems to be a real problem. Alot of Kobes problems started after he met her. The seperation from his parents, the alleged rape, the 911 call from his Newport home with rumors of her going nutty, the 4 million dollar ruby ring now to this. She has been at the heart of all of his problems. Its time Kobe shows her the door. She could have all the beauty in the world, but she isnt worth it.


I think they are both a little dingy. Kobe also got her father out of tremendous debt. Man some of these guys are stupid.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Vanessa is a physically gifted female from a beauty perspective. But she seems to be a real problem. Alot of Kobes problems started after he met her.
> 
> the alleged rape,
> ...


Please don't tell me you're blaming his crazy wife for him being a philanderer....

Let me guess...it's the groupies fault that these guys cheat?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Please don't tell me you're blaming his crazy wife for him being a philanderer....
> ...


No, but a pattern of behavior started AFTER she entered his life that led to that. Dont you agree? Isnt it possible for a woman to make a mans home life so miserable that they look elsewhere? Ofcourse it is. And lets be straight about it, she is a problem.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Lizzy,

I am an unhip, clueless older person. Can you tell me what the verb "to rawdog" means?

Thanks.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Vanessa is a physically gifted female from a beauty perspective. But she seems to be a real problem. Alot of Kobes problems started after he met her. The seperation from his parents, the alleged rape, the 911 call from his Newport home with rumors of her going nutty, the 4 million dollar ruby ring now to this. She has been at the heart of all of his problems. Its time Kobe shows her the door. She could have all the beauty in the world, but she isnt worth it.



What if he loves her?

What if he wants his kid to grow up in a two-parent home?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> No, but a pattern of behavior started AFTER she entered his life that led to that. Dont you agree? Isnt it possible for a woman to make a mans home life so miserable that they look elsewhere? Ofcourse it is. And lets be straight about it, she is a problem.


They met in '99 and married in 2001. Now we're blaming Vanessa for Kobe's misgivings? That Juanita Jordan sure is a problem too. Michael never carpools anymore.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving relationships usually dont lead to seperation from parents, or hate ****ing white chicks in Colorado, or having your wife put herself in a situation where she could be hit on by a good friend of your husband, or by freaking out and calling 911. Love isnt the 4million ring that Kobe gave her. They have a relationship that anyone would clearly say is disfunctional. Is it love, or is it lust? I think its fairly obvious, lust


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> They met in '99 and married in 2001. Now we're blaming Vanessa for Kobe's misgivings? That Juanita Jordan sure is a problem too. Michael never carpools anymore.


After they met, what has happened to Kobe? I mean, she is the constant. Kobes parents hate her, and she remains central to every other problem Kobe has had minus the Shaq thing. 

As for Juanita, I dont think she is an angel either. I mean, there has been rumors, rumors that Jordan is rumored to believe, that the first born son isnt even his.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Loving relationships usually dont lead to seperation from parents, or hate ****ing white chicks in Colorado, or having your wife put herself in a situation where she could be hit on by a good friend of your husband, or by freaking out and calling 911. Love isnt the 4million ring that Kobe gave her. They have a relationship that anyone would clearly say is disfunctional. Is it love, or is it lust? I think its fairly obvious, lust


Dr. Lucas. 

What channel is your tv show on?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Dr. Lucas.
> ...


I mean, someone pointed out that Kobe got her father out of a terrible financial situation. Is it possible she stuck around simply cause Kobe did that? I mean, that isnt love, thats a financial obligation. She is an issue. Kobe is no angel, thats obvious. But most people would say that he has become more of a problem since he has met her then he was before. I have been hearing that for years. I can see her like that wife of the QB in the movie Any Given Sunday. The one who hits Dennis Quiad because he considers retirement. The one who tells her husband that he doesnt need to take a back seat to anyone (maybe she had an influence on that Shaq thing?). I mean, I cant think of a wife at the NBA level who has been more central in terms of bad issues then this woman. I mean, Kidds wife is out there, but she is doing her own thing. Vanessa? Out there getting herself into situations that she shouldnt be in.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Lizzy,
> 
> I am an unhip, clueless older person. Can you tell me what the verb "to rawdog" means?
> ...


I'm not Lizzy:

but according to urban dictionary, a rawdog is a sexual encounter without a prophylactic. apperently it can also be used as a verb. you learn something new every day.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I don't think Kobe and Vanessa have a good relationship but I'm not putting all the blame on her. Damn, maybe people blaming everyone but Kobe is the reason his ego is the size of my fat stomach. (what? I'm feeling bloated from all this holiday food). 

They're both idiots. But I'm sure if she got out of his life and he was on his own he'd still be a wanker.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

She's asks Malone what he's hunting for and his response in fine looking mexican women, doesn't sound that severe to me. It's not like Malone gave her his room key. 

This whole situation is much to do about nothing.


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm confused. What do you mean?


What NBA player wouldn't want to "accidently" clothesline tackle Kobe as he drives down the lane if it turns out he made up the entire story? At the very least, he'd become too radioactive for LA to attract marquee free agents. Kobe's agent isn't dumb enough to gamble Kobe's future earnings by concocting a bogus story to refute one that's been out of the headlines for a week now.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Kobes side:

>>Pelinka, who works for SFX and has been Bryant's agent for four years, said that he was told what transpired last month by Kobe and Vanessa Bryant.

"Karl and his son were at the game sitting in the front row. Vanessa was on the cell phone talking to Karl's wife Kaye, and Vanessa said that her son looked bored. Kaye told her to call Karl to have her son join her in her seats. Kaye gave Vanessa Karl's cell number and she called him. When she called, Karl's response was, 'Why don't you come over here and sit next to me and give me a big hug.' Vanessa said, 'Why? For what?' and Karl replied, 'If you do that it will be on the cover of every magazine in the country.'

"Vanessa didn't know what to say because this was the first time she had ever spoken to Malone without Kobe or Kaye being around. Karl continued. 'Do you like me?' Malone asked her, to which Vanessa said 'as my friend, Kaye's husband,'" Pelinka said.

"From there Malone asked Vanessa if she could keep a secret, and that he would like to tell her something. At which point Vanessa told him she was a married woman and he was a married man who was old enough to be her father. To which Malone replied, 'Oh, like your Daddy?' At that point she told me she ended the conversation."

In the second half of the game, Malone sent his son over to sit with the Bryants. "Vanessa told me that she just was very uncomfortable at halftime and that Karl was acting and saying weird things." said Pelinka. "When the game ended, Vanessa walked Malone's son back to Karl. She told me that she asked Malone why he was wearing that (cowboy) hat. His response was, 'I'm hunting for young Mexican girls.' At which point Vanessa just walked away."<<


----------

